# Are sheep right for me?



## WildFire (Aug 14, 2011)

I have recently been thinking about adding two show lambs to my herd of animals, but don't know much about them or if they are the right pet for me. Can you guys tell me what you know, give some tips, and maybe post some pics of different breeds? I know it's alot to ask but thanks.
Wild


----------



## goodhors (Aug 14, 2011)

Show lambs covers a lot of territory.  When I talk about show lambs, I mean market animals, meat breeds.  Other folks could mean
wool breed sheep, shown with full wool coats.  Each type, wool or meat, takes a different presentation to the Judge, gets judged against 
very different expectations to be superior.

I am thinking you mean meat animals, but you need to be more specific for us to help you with details.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 14, 2011)

One thing you need to know about sheep is they are copper sensitive and certain feeds and minerals they can not have access to.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, depending on the breed...and most show lambs are woolly breeds...you need to know someone with good experience with the clippers and will come and shear just two lambs.  Around here they won't come to your place for under 25 sheep.


----------



## WildFire (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont know what type. What are the pros and cons to meat and wool sheep? Sorry


----------

